# birthday cheat meal help!!!!



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Am currently 5 weeks into a 12 week cutting phase before my holiday and am doing very well. Problem is that my birthday falls this weekend and to keep my friends and girlfriend, and not be such an anti social freak, i am resigned to going for a few pints and probably and indian meal to celebrate. Unfortunatley my birthday has come at the wrong time for my plans and i dont want to mess up my good work.

Could anyone suggest what might make a good choice at an indian restaurant? Its this saturday night and i know whatever i have im gonna regret it. How many cals in a curry anyway? might take some eph before i go out so im not as hungry!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

imo mate i wouldnt worry if its just gonna be once. i know a dhansak curry is made with lentils so thats extra protein but tbh i dont hink there is much thats any good for you apart from chicken tikka pieces which are quite low in fat.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Chicken/lamb tikka starter

Tandoori mixed grill main, no nan or rice or poppadoms.

or

you could try one of the dryer mains such as chicken bhuna and get some spinach in there, hardly any carbs in there, loads of protein but as with all curries, loads of saturated fats

or

go for the hottest main you can find then you won't eat as much!! Plus you'll sh*t it all out within 12 hours.

At the end of the day, one night won't matter too much, just avoid the beer and drink wine or spirits and have a great birthday!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

good call on the lentils robdog - chicken samba has lentils too, but watch those carbs


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

im screwed really, would chinese be any better?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mate, FFS, its your birthday!!! 1 massive meal with 1000000's of calories and stuff, aint going to do you anyharm. If anything the shock to your body will do you good! Enjoy it, eatwhatever you want. Personally, Id have both chinese and indian!!! lol

Enjoy mate, and have a good day!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, i like the sound of that one mate, i cant do without a huge nan bread, its all ive dreamt about for 5 weeks. Hopefully it will get it out of my system (head) for another month! I am partial to vindaloos and will probably sh1t it out the same night anyway! lol


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mate, go for big starters, loads of poppodoms, large madras/vindaloo with mushroom pilau and keema naan. Washed down with several Kingfishers. Followed by some dodgy rum baba.. lol, well, that would be my choice! Oh, then kebab shop on way home!

Seriously,dont worry about it, go mad! Also, one blow out, will make you more focused and will be easier to stick to diet after..


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Will do mate, nut pilaw for me tho, love those cashew nuts! havnt drank much for ages tho, hope i can keep upright for the whole night, lol. Few pints of the black stuff should help take the sting out of the vindaloo!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never heard of those foods.

But during dieting a cheat day is good. If it is your birthday then party it up and you wont notice anything. Good for the mind too to let off some steam. Dont feel guilty, just enjoy yourself. Beings that it is your birthday then the others will be buying


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

have a good one mate and as panthro says dont worry about it. if you have put the work in so far let yourself go.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

THANKS LADS, LOOKING FORWARD TO IT! ILL HAVE A GUT LIKE RONNIE COLEMAN THE DAY AFTER THO, LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Heh, I bet he'll come back in the morning moaning about how much weight he's put on overnight?  just kidding


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

too right i will, crying like a baby!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hackskii: This is all Indian food, very popular in the UK!

It'll probably do yourself some good, all the high-GI carbs in the rice/naan bread, should help to speed up your metabolism again if you have been low-carb dieting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah, I am at a dead standstill. Not going to reduce any more cals instead was really thinking of going on a test only cycle and going back to eating carbs again. I am soooo freaking sick of just protein and fats. Meats and such I am really getting sick of. Wanted to lose some before summer but what the heck, now back on cycle after 10 weeks. Nuts arnt 100 percent yet but I do want to eat some carbs bad.

Is Indian food spicey?............................Never tried it..........Want to tho.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

blow your head off mate, cant believe youve never had it. its the best. very fatty, spicey creamy garlic-y. Its more english now than a cup o tea and yorkshire puddings!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

never had indian food? wow, your missing out there! Absolutly fantastic. Come over to the UK and i'll take you out for a curry and beers...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If I ever go to the UK I will take you up on that offer for sure. We also can go to the gym and hit some big weights.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i would just eat the place down, until you are phsically sick, think about it your body cant digest any of it, if it is all over the floor 30 mins later!!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

its decided then

veg samosa

keema naan

chicken tikka vindaloo

nut pilaw

onion bahji

and loads of that yellow mint sauce

after a few pints of guiness. cant wait!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds fantastic, i've had 2 'cheat' weeks!!

one last blowout this weekend then back to being good - Egypt in August.


----------

